# Can't view Images in Powerpoint



## amcbeth (Apr 30, 2008)

I am unable to view images in powerpoint in normal view, but you see them when I change the view to slideshow. I can also see them in my slide sorter. Others that have this presentation can see the slides in normal view. Any ideas?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello, Welcome to TSF. 

As far as I know, this is somewhat of a bug in MS office. I'm not sure if it's fixable, but it's nothing to worry about either. I think if you click on the slide and press a button, say spacebar, the image should become visible again.


----------



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

I had an issue similar to this one in the past with another program and it was related to the hardware acceleration setting in Control Panel/Display/Advanced - I had to back down the setting. I don't know if this is related at all to the issue here - but it's worth trying to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## ben hahn (May 12, 2008)

One of the other reasons some of the picture wont show up is because some of the pictures are copy righted


----------

